# Omeprazole, yellow stool



## Smkingston (Oct 22, 2015)

I have recently been placed on omeprazole with having a suspected ulcer on top of my IBS for which I take colofrac.

Since starting these ppi's my BM have become firmer (sometimes constipated) and turned from a light or medium brown to a yellow tone, anyone else have anything similar?


----------

